# 1965 Deluxe Stingray https://www.facebook.com/groups/1363194367086261/?ref=share



## vastingray (May 2, 2019)

Super clean Original 65 Stingray bought new from Agee’s  in Richmond Virginia  check out more great bikes at https://www.facebook.com/groups/1363194367086261/?ref=share


----------



## Jaxon (May 2, 2019)

Great Looking Bike!


----------



## vastingray (May 2, 2019)

Jaxon said:


> Great Looking Bike!



Thanks so much it’s def one of my favorites


----------

